# 1977 Stingray Rear Tire Question



## kodyind (Sep 25, 2014)

What rear tire should a 1977 Schwinn stingray have

Jim


----------



## norcal (Sep 25, 2014)

Others will know for sure, but my memory says 20 x 2.125 tractor (knobby) blackwall.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2014)

norcal said:


> Others will know for sure, but my memory says 20 x 2.125 tractor (knobby) blackwall.



norcal is correct, 20" x 2.125" Sting-Ray studded .I guess that would be what Schwinn called a knobby.


----------

